# 3d Backgrounds



## thadius65 (Sep 15, 2006)

Anyone have exposure to 3d backgrounds by Aqua-Maniac out of Europe? I just ordered the 125 gallon Root Rock background and awaiting delivery:










http://aqua-maniac.com/~aquamani/product.php?id_product=44

Got it shipped to my door for $175 from a seller out of Tampa. 

Ted


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

i have no experience with them but i think they are really neat looking. wish i could aford one.


----------



## EdwardN (Nov 7, 2008)

Who is selling it in Tampa?


----------



## discusonly (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice 3D background. I wish I could get one of these for my 180gal. Unfortunately my eurobrace opening is too small to get anything over 23" wide inside.


----------



## thadius65 (Sep 15, 2006)

EdwardN said:


> Who is selling it in Tampa?


The contact at ASA Inc is: (813) 740-9797 (Nella or Imela Sunj)

Ebay seller is: axiton07


----------



## EdwardN (Nov 7, 2008)

thadius65 said:


> The contact at ASA Inc is: (813) 740-9797 (Nella or Imela Sunj)
> 
> Ebay seller is: axiton07


Thanks. I hope they will have one for 180...


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

That sounds like a very good price.


----------



## EdwardN (Nov 7, 2008)

discusonly said:


> Nice 3D background. I wish I could get one of these for my 180gal. Unfortunately my eurobrace opening is too small to get anything over 23" wide inside.


 
I'm considering removing the whole rim and bracing if I would be able to get such a background. I hope that I would be able to replace it with a less problems than removing...


----------



## thadius65 (Sep 15, 2006)

EdwardN said:


> I'm considering removing the whole rim and bracing if I would be able to get such a background. I hope that I would be able to replace it with a less problems than removing...


I didn't even think about the bracing on the All-Glass 125 !! Yikes! I hope I am okay. The 125 is in two 36" x 22" .. I better check the gaps between the bracing.


----------



## northey87 (May 24, 2009)

Well worst case you could remove the rim and brace (do a really good job of removing the silicone) and then replace the rim a brace after the background is in place.


----------



## thadius65 (Sep 15, 2006)

I might be in trouble! There are 3 seperate openings (2 braces) and it is going to be a tight squeeze and maybe a no go. Guess that was an oversight on my side.

So, if it doesn't fit through, I wonder if the top trim/brace piece comes off easy, or is it siliconed big time?


----------



## discusonly (Mar 28, 2010)

EdwardN said:


> I'm considering removing the whole rim and bracing if I would be able to get such a background. I hope that I would be able to replace it with a less problems than removing...


That's not an option for me. I have an 72x24x24 Tenecor.


----------



## discusonly (Mar 28, 2010)

thadius65 said:


> I might be in trouble! There are 3 seperate openings (2 braces) and it is going to be a tight squeeze and maybe a no go. Guess that was an oversight on my side.
> 
> So, if it doesn't fit through, I wonder if the top trim/brace piece comes off easy, or is it siliconed big time?


The top trim on the 125 is siliconed in. You will have to take out the whole top brace. May want to order a replacement one just in case the old one is broken.

One alternate is to cut the 2 middle brace and JB weld it back.


----------



## EdwardN (Nov 7, 2008)

discusonly said:


> The top trim on the 125 is siliconed in. You will have to take out the whole top brace. May want to order a replacement one just in case the old one is broken.
> 
> One alternate is to cut the 2 middle brace and JB weld it back.


Please explain what is ment by ....'and JB weld ...":icon_excl


----------



## EdwardN (Nov 7, 2008)

thadius65 said:


> I might be in trouble! There are 3 seperate openings (2 braces) and it is going to be a tight squeeze and maybe a no go. Guess that was an oversight on my side.
> :icon_exclSo, if it doesn't fit through, I wonder if the top trim/brace piece comes off easy, or is it siliconed big time?


Please make sure that you will give us some details of this background after you will have received it. I wonder if is elastic enough to 'u' it, and if this way would be possible to pass it through the space between side wall and the first bracing. This seems to be the deciding factor whether or not one can use this background without extra gimmicks.:icon_excl


----------



## shane3fan (Nov 2, 2009)

Im thinking I would be more inclined to look into cutting the background than making a potential hazzard by messing with the bracing on a large tank.


----------



## thadius65 (Sep 15, 2006)

Well.... she is getting delivered tomorrow, so time will tell.

Looking for suggestions on setup. There is room behind for all filter intakes. While more pleasing to the eye, doesn't that then lose the benefit of "junk" getting sucked into the filter? Also, the heaters on either side being placed back in this area, will that impact temp equalization in the overall tank? (this may be an excuse for dual 300w Hydor in-lines!!).

Pics with or without explatives tomorrow early evening. :icon_eek:

Thanks,

Ted


----------



## discusonly (Mar 28, 2010)

EdwardN said:


> Please explain what is ment by ....'and JB weld ...":icon_excl


http://jbweld.net/products/marine.php


----------



## northey87 (May 24, 2009)

EdwardN said:


> Please explain what is ment by ....'and JB weld ...":icon_excl


JB weld is an epoxy that is super stong, its sometimes used to fix engine blocks!!  Really easy to use.


----------



## EdwardN (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks. This could be useful sometime...


He,he... makes me wonder if it could be used as a ...chastity belt?!


----------



## thadius65 (Sep 15, 2006)

Whew.... It just fit!! So for those of you with AGA 125 with two braces, all is good.

As promised, here are some dry fit pictures:



















Hoping the seam closes up some more after it is permanent (uses two small blocks/tabs that you silicon together). Very nice and heavy duty. 

I am still struggling with putting canister intakes behind this thing... Thoughts?

Ted


----------



## EdwardN (Nov 7, 2008)

O.K. but how exactly you managed to place the background into the tank?

Does it come in more than one piece? 

What are the measurements of each piece, if that is the case, please!


----------



## arktixan (Mar 12, 2010)

thats some awesome BG, cant wait to see this filled with water, plants/accessories, and of course the fish


----------



## northey87 (May 24, 2009)

Yeah, I would hate to ask you to take it back out, but you didn't happen to take pics of the back while it was out did you? Pics please?!? Also, like he said^^^measurements please?


----------



## thadius65 (Sep 15, 2006)

All is installed. I took picture of back behind the secondary canister intake: 










And here is the seam on the 125gallon size hid with my main canister intake:










There are two pieces for my 125gallon sized background. Pieces are 20" tall X 35.5" wide each. Any other background specific questions, I would contact the vendor provided on page one.

Ted


----------



## northey87 (May 24, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks for the pics.


----------



## forester (Mar 12, 2010)

+1 on JB weld , found at auto parts store ^^


----------



## EdwardN (Nov 7, 2008)

So the 3D background for 125 gallon tank could be sufficient to cover back wall also of 180 gal., provided it would be resting on the substrate about 4"+ thick. Two pieces of 35.5" wide would cover 72" width, because the glass is 1/2" thick and the actual, inside measurement is 71"!


----------



## thadius65 (Sep 15, 2006)

Not sure. If your 180 is the same as my 125 in width.... then you are good to go! My tank is 6feet wide.

Install tweeks:

After install, I didn't like the look on the sides. Seeing the mesh and behind the background, so off to Lowes I went. I ended up with Black window tint(limo dark) and put two layers on the side. Measurements were 5"x19" on the right side and 4.5"x19" on the left side (facing tank). 

I did not join the units with the provided silicon. I simply inserted the two holding blocks.

My first major clean, I will be doing the following:

Raising the background off of bottom of tank glass, up about 2"-3" on substrate. After marking locations of directional canister output, I will use a dremel to cutout the background in those areas.

Good luck!


----------



## EdwardN (Nov 7, 2008)

My tank dimentions are 72 x 24 x 24, so this '125 gal.' background would just fit in! I will try to make a trip to Tampa to see it before buying. It is only across Florida...

The one on e-Bay, they have for $189 +$46 shipping, and I wonder what sort of bargain you drew to get it shipped for $175, as you stated in your first post?

I also wonder how stable is the paint/colors on that background, as well as if any plants would attach here and there on its surface, and if algae would grow on it ( this I would like very much!).

Another question is the space behind the background. I'm refering to the sides, for the top can be even with the rim, or slightly above water's level, and the bottom can be secured with gravel and additional rocks. I'm afraid some fish and shrimp could get lost there, but I guess I would have to see this background and evaluate any drawbacks then and there..

I have all those questions because I'm planning to establish another 180 just for freshwater Gobies like Stiphodon and the likes. They do bury themselves sometimes in the substrate and they are always looking for all sorts of cavities and crevaces to goad in females, as well as for hiding for the night, or even during the day.


----------



## thadius65 (Sep 15, 2006)

If you call the number on the website, they will indicate there is no shipping. They will send an ebay invoice with the corrected amount. That plus Bing Cashback (8% rebate) is how I got it for what I did.


----------



## Aqua-Maniac (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Everybody
Just to let you know you can see 3d backgrounds in detail on youtube. I've posted couple of movies for 3d Backgrounds, You can see how they look from front to back. Those backgrounds can be made to your tank dimensions. They can be produced in couple of sections to fit them between the top braces.
Sorry, I can't paste links here, as I'm new to forum. You can find my movies on youtube under RogataBestia nick.


----------



## EdwardN (Nov 7, 2008)

Aqua-Maniac said:


> Hi Everybody
> Just to let you know you can see 3d backgrounds in detail on youtube. I've posted couple of movies for 3d Backgrounds, You can see how they look from front to back. Those backgrounds can be made to your tank dimensions. They can be produced in couple of sections to fit them between the top braces.
> Sorry, I can't paste links here, as I'm new to forum. You can find my movies on youtube under RogataBestia nick.


He,he... I like that nick 'RogataBestia'! It makes me wonder just ... jakiej dlugosci rogi ma ta Bestia?

I send you e-mail asking about wholesale prices, and who produces these backgrounds, but to this day there was no answer.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

EdwardN said:


> He,he... I like that nick 'RogataBestia'! It makes me wonder just ... jakie dlugie rogi ma ta Bestia?
> 
> I send you e-mail asking about wholesale prices, and who produces these backgrounds, but to this day there was no answer.


He might not be interested in selling any at wholesale...


----------



## thadius65 (Sep 15, 2006)

I did my first water change and made some final adjustments. I raised fully to top side of braces, so no fish can swim over top. This background is absolutely stunning. I will get some full tank pictures tonight.

Aqua-Maniac/Nick - Awesome product, quick ship and excellent customer service!

Ted


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

these backgrounds are amazing


----------



## Aqua-Maniac (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Guys
sorry I didn't get any email, regarding wholesale. I'm interested in wholesale business, so please send me email once again to info [at] aqua-maniac com 

Thank you for nice feedback.


----------

